# Winter babies



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great photos! It is so nice to be able to see how they turned out and that they are well loved and taken care of! I know from years ago when my mother-in-law was alive and breeding Shelties she always was so happy to hear how/what her babies were doing! The sketch is beautiful! Your friend is very talented! I can actually feel the movement that is portrayed in it!



resent::santaclaus:resent:
Merry Christmas!
From
Laurel & Molly


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

what fun pictures! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Great pictures! It must be so nice to be able to get pictures from the owners and see how they are doing and growing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been truly blessed. I have only lost touch with a few families over the years. It has been wonderful to know what the temperaments have turned out like, see how they look, keep abreast of health and to see what an integral part of each family the pups have become. It is a joy.


----------

